# ISO a good TNT basic meatloaf recipe



## mommyNY2

what's your recepie to make a delicious & best meatloaf?
looking for no cans recepie


----------



## CraigC

Don't have a best because we like to make different style meatloafs. Tex-Mex, Italian, SW etc. They use the same meat mixture, just variations on the other ingredients, herbs and spices.

Craig


----------



## JMediger

This is what I do ... Beat one egg, mix in a 1/4 cup of milk, a 1/4 cup of bread crumbs, a diced medium onion, salt, pepper, and oregano.  I let that sit for about 10 minutes then mix in 1 lb of hamburger.  I bake it for about 45 minutes in a loaf pan.  DH is a fan and he's not really a meatloaf fan ... I think using the crumbs and milk rather than a piece of torn bread and water helps it stay moist.


----------



## Andy M.

Here's a link to a recipe that is fantastic.  Everyone I've made it for loves it...

...except my SO, so I don't get to eat it.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f48/bacon-cheeseburger-meatloaf-recipe-42290.html

I modified the recipe to use a full pound of bacon that I cooked and crumbled.


----------



## Andy M.

Here's a meatloaf recipe with a Near Eastern flavor.

    1 Lb            Ground Beef
  1 Lb            Ground Lamb
  1            Large Onion, minced
  ½ C            Parsley, minced
  ¼ tsp            Black Pepper
  ¼ tsp             Cayenne Pepper (optional)
  2 tsp             Salt
  ½ tsp             Allspice
  ½ tsp            Cumin
  ⅓ C            Tomato Sauce
2 Ea            Eggs
2/3 C          Bread Crumbs

  Mix all the ingredients by hand.  Bake @ 350º F to an internal temperature of 150º F.


----------



## Barbara L

My mom's meatloaf is my favorite:

1 to 1 1/2 pounds ground beef (or ground buffalo--even better)
An egg
Small to medium onion, chopped
A couple big handfuls of uncooked oatmeal
Evaporated (or regular) milk--enough to moisten, but not enough to fall apart
Any spices you want to add.  I usually add garlic.

Mix well, bake at 350 degrees F for 45 to 60 minutes (depending on how much ground beef).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very tough question.  I like playing with different flavors and meatloaf.  I've made many excellent meatloaves...I think my favorite was a Beef Stroganoff Meatloaf I made.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Very tough question.  I like playing with different flavors and meatloaf.  I've made many excellent meatloaves...I think my favorite was a Beef Stroganoff Meatloaf I made.



Do tell!


----------



## LindaLou

Barbara L said:


> My mom's meatloaf is my favorite:
> 
> 1 to 1 1/2 pounds ground beef (or ground buffalo--even better)
> An egg
> Small to medium onion, chopped
> A couple big handfuls of uncooked oatmeal
> Evaporated (or regular) milk--enough to moisten, but not enough to fall apart
> Any spices you want to add. I usually add garlic.
> 
> Mix well, bake at 350 degrees F for 45 to 60 minutes (depending on how much ground beef).


 
LOL!  Almost the same meatloaf my Mom taught me.  There is something about the oatmeal and the evaporated milk that makes it so moist.  Really, the only thing different is I add 2 eggs beaten and a couple of shakes of Worchestershire sauce -- Oh, and I am a big fan of celery leaves chopped into it too.  Very basic and very good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Do tell!


 
Basic meatloaf recipe, no extra flavors.  Pat out flat into a rectangle and spread on the middle half, sauteed mushrooms, onions and garlic, spread out sour cream.  Fold each end in and bake until done.  Prepare a mushroom gravy for pouring on top to serve.  It's dramatic on a platter that has cooked egg noodles, the meatloaf and gravy poured on and piped stars of sour cream.


----------



## CraigC

Andy M. said:


> Do tell!


 
Yes a recipe is in order me thinks!

Craig


----------



## Barbara L

LindaLou said:


> LOL!  Almost the same meatloaf my Mom taught me.  There is something about the oatmeal and the evaporated milk that makes it so moist.  Really, the only thing different is I add 2 eggs beaten and a couple of shakes of Worchestershire sauce -- Oh, and I am a big fan of celery leaves chopped into it too.  Very basic and very good.


Yours sounds good too.    By the way, although she didn't generally use her middle name (just the middle initial in her signature), my mom's name was Linda Lou.


----------



## mommyNY2

Andy M. said:


> Here's a meatloaf recipe with a Near Eastern flavor.
> 
> 1 Lb Ground Beef
> 1 Lb Ground Lamb
> 1 Large Onion, minced
> ½ C Parsley, minced
> ¼ tsp Black Pepper
> ¼ tsp Cayenne Pepper (optional)
> 2 tsp Salt
> ½ tsp Allspice
> ½ tsp Cumin
> ⅓ C Tomato Sauce
> 2 Ea Eggs
> 2/3 C Bread Crumbs
> 
> Mix all the ingredients by hand. Bake @ 350º F to an internal temperature of 150º F.


 

for how long are u baking it if i may ask?
i have done previous 400-for almost an hour

do you put tomato sause on top you mean or inside the mixture?


----------



## mommyNY2

thanks everyone!!!

it's so nice/sweet for everyone to share!

i will take & learn from each recepie.

i have another question, i was reading that mixing milk and meat is tough on digestive system, is there a way to avoid adding milk into meat?


----------



## mommyNY2

JMediger said:


> This is what I do ... Beat one egg, mix in a 1/4 cup of milk, a 1/4 cup of bread crumbs, a diced medium onion, salt, pepper, and oregano. I let that sit for about 10 minutes then mix in 1 lb of hamburger. I bake it for about 45 minutes in a loaf pan. DH is a fan and he's not really a meatloaf fan ... I think using the crumbs and milk rather than a piece of torn bread and water helps it stay moist.


 

thanks! i make very very similar one!!
what about anything i can substitue milk with?


----------



## mommyNY2

Barbara L said:


> My mom's meatloaf is my favorite:
> 
> 1 to 1 1/2 pounds ground beef (or ground buffalo--even better)
> An egg
> Small to medium onion, chopped
> A couple big handfuls of uncooked oatmeal
> Evaporated (or regular) milk--enough to moisten, but not enough to fall apart
> Any spices you want to add. I usually add garlic.
> 
> Mix well, bake at 350 degrees F for 45 to 60 minutes (depending on how much ground beef).


 
i never tried to add oatmeal to meatloaf (my family loves oatmeal)!!!


----------



## Andy M.

mommyNY2 said:


> for how long are u baking it if i may ask?
> i have done previous 400-for almost an hour
> 
> do you put tomato sause on top you mean or inside the mixture?




All ingredients are mixed in.  Nothing on top.  Not sure how long.  An hour might be close.  I go by internal temperature.


----------



## mommyNY2

Andy M. said:


> All ingredients are mixed in. Nothing on top. Not sure how long. An hour might be close. I go by internal temperature.


 

cool thanks!


----------



## Andy M.

mommyNY2 said:


> ... i was reading that mixing milk and meat is tough on digestive system, is there a way to avoid adding milk into meat?




Just leave it out.  If you need a little moisture you can sub in water or broth or more tomato.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Basic meatloaf recipe, no extra flavors.  Pat out flat into a rectangle and spread on the middle half, sauteed mushrooms, onions and garlic, spread out sour cream.  Fold each end in and bake until done.  Prepare a mushroom gravy for pouring on top to serve.  It's dramatic on a platter that has cooked egg noodles, the meatloaf and gravy poured on and piped stars of sour cream.




Thank you. Great idea!


----------



## Selkie

Mine is nearly the same as JMediger's with the exception I use saltine crackers as the main bread component. Each loaf is slightly different since I intentionally use no recipe, but the basics are the same each time.

The spices will vary upon my mood, as well as the topping/glaze. It could be plain ketchup, or BBQ sauce, or Italian Spiced Tomato Paste, or Oatmeal Crumble Topping.


----------



## LindaLou

Yum!  Almost like a Stroganoff recipe in a meatloaf.  It absolutely sounds delicious!  I am going to try that for my next meatloat and make some homemade noodles.

I think I am already putting on weight!  I love mushrooms and sour cream!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Here's one for your to try.  I call it "Stuffed Meatloaf" with 

Ingredients:
1 lean ground beef (preferably Sirloin, but Chuck will do)
1/2 lb. Hot Italian Sausage
1 large egg
1 medium sized yellow onion, minced
1/4 cup grated Asiago Cheese
2 tbs. minced basil leaves
1 tsp. dried oregano
1/2 tsp. thyme powder
1/2 tsp. granulated garlic, or three cloves, minced
1/4 cup breadcrumbs

Lay a piece of parchment paper on a cookie sheet to cover.  Mix all ingredients and spread evenly across the cookie sheet.

Stuffing:
2 cups dried bread cubes
1/2 cup beef stock
1 lb. bacon, fried but still limp, chopped
1/4 cup minced bell pepper
1/2 cup cooked Orzo noodles
1/2 sup minced crab meat or shrimp
1 egg
1 tbs Old Bay Seasoning
2 tsp. powdered thyme
1 tsp. coarse grind black pepper

Combine stuffing ingredients and spread evenly over top of the meatloaf mixture.  Using the parchment paper to assist, jelly roll the meatloaf and center on the cookie sheet (jellyroll pan).  Bake until a meat thermometer reads 160 in the center of the loaf.

Remove the meatloaf from the oven and let cook for 10 minutes before serving.  Serve with a lemon/tarragon/garlic compound butter.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*LOW CARB/LOW FAT MEAT LOAF*
​[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]1 pound 90% ground beef 
1 pound ground turkey breast
1 cup oatmeal 
½ onion, diced 
½ bell pepper, diced
2 celery stalks, sliced
2 garlic cloves, pressed
2 eggs
1 Tbs oregano
½ cup tomato sauce
2 Tbs olive oil

Sauté onion, bell pepper, and celery in 2 Tbs olive oil until soft. Add garlic and continue to sauté until onions are transparent. Add tomato sauce and simmer on low heat for 20 minutes, then allow to cool. Whisk eggs in a large bowl. Add ground beef, ground turkey breast, oatmeal, and oregano to bowl, mix thoroughly, then add sauce to bowl and combine. Pat tightly into a loaf pan and invert onto the grid of a broiler pan. Bake in 375F oven for 1 hour. Makes 8 servings. 

Total protein per serving – 17.0g 
Total carbs per serving – 3.5g 
Total fat per serving – 9.0g[/FONT]


----------



## bakechef

Barbara L said:


> My mom's meatloaf is my favorite:
> 
> 1 to 1 1/2 pounds ground beef (or ground buffalo--even better)
> An egg
> Small to medium onion, chopped
> A couple big handfuls of uncooked oatmeal
> Evaporated (or regular) milk--enough to moisten, but not enough to fall apart
> Any spices you want to add.  I usually add garlic.
> 
> Mix well, bake at 350 degrees F for 45 to 60 minutes (depending on how much ground beef).



I make one with oatmeal as well.

I like to sautee my onions in butter until soft, add some ketchup, and a little bit of a-1 steak sauce.


----------



## Dawgluver

Always like it with oatmeal.  Also like green  olives mixed in, whole or chopped with pimento.


----------



## mommyNY2

i also tried quinoa instead of bread crumbs before, it came out good, i quinoa and then add it instead of bread crumbs.

quinoa is good +healthy grain.


----------



## mommyNY2

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Basic meatloaf recipe, no extra flavors. Pat out flat into a rectangle and spread on the middle half, sauteed mushrooms, onions and garlic, spread out sour cream. Fold each end in and bake until done. Prepare a mushroom gravy for pouring on top to serve. It's dramatic on a platter that has cooked egg noodles, the meatloaf and gravy poured on and piped stars of sour cream.


 how do u make the mushroom gravy?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mommyNY2 said:


> how do u make the mushroom gravy?


 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/mushroom-gravy-71962.html#post995153


----------



## msmofet

3/lb ground beef - room temp
1 green bell pepper - chopped fine
1 red bell pepper - chopped fine
1 small onion - chopped fine
2 raw eggs
1 TBSP Tabasco brand Hot Ketchup
1 TBSP Tabasco brand Hot Mustard
1 TBSP Heinz brand Ketchup
1 TBSP Gulden's brand Spicy brown Mustard
1 envelope Lipton's dry onion soup mix (regular or beefy)
Fresh ground sea salt and peppercorns


----------



## derailedbus

I like this thread!  I'm new to this, but experimenting with meatloaf quite a bit.  Most have turned out, but one with jalapenos, cheddar, and way too much cumin was not edible.  I have learned that I like the oatmeal, but still looking for the right ratios of other ingredients to actually make a TNT recipe out of it.  I'll have to try the green olives in the next one, though!


----------



## taxlady

Not my only meatloaf, but my favourite: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/mock-armadillo-danish-meatloaf-69011.html#post948216


----------



## PrincessFiona60

derailedbus said:


> I like this thread!  I'm new to this, but experimenting with meatloaf quite a bit.  Most have turned out, but one with jalapenos, cheddar, and way too much cumin was not edible.  I have learned that I like the oatmeal, but still looking for the right ratios of other ingredients to actually make a TNT recipe out of it.  I'll have to try the green olives in the next one, though!



Next time scale way back on the cumin.  I use a homemade taco seasoning in mine and salsa for moisture.  Crumbled corn chips are nice (about 1 cup crumbled) in place of crackers or oatmeal.  Save the cheese for the top or roll out your loaf put the cheese in the middle and roll back up. Once done, I finish it by topping like I would any taco with sour cream, diced tomatoes, diced onions, served on shredded lettuce.  Really good all in one meal.  There, I went and made myself hungry...


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Next time scale way back on the cumin.  I use a homemade taco seasoning in mine and salsa for moisture.  Crumbled corn chips are nice (about 1 cup crumbled) in place of crackers or oatmeal.  Save the cheese for the top or roll out your loaf put the cheese in the middle and roll back up. Once done, I finish it by topping like I would any taco with sour cream, diced tomatoes, diced onions, served on shredded lettuce.  Really good all in one meal.  There, I went and made myself hungry...


 I do something similar, only I put spinach in the middle with the cheese.


----------



## CWS4322

Another favorite of mine is to make Swedish meatballs into meatloaf, topped with the gravy one puts on the meatballs.


----------



## mwilliams112

I would like to share some "meatloaf" ideas, I've stumbled on over the years.

I use rye bread crumbs, from semi-stale seedless rye bread (but seeds probably wouldn't hurt).  This adds a delicious undertaste the people comment on but can't quite figure out.  I use a half-cup at least.

For a different tomato sauce I use one can of Campbell's tomato soup, a half-cup of ketchup, and 4 Tblsp. A1 Sauce.  Sweet and slightly tangy.


----------



## Aunt Bea

JMediger said:


> This is what I do ... Beat one egg, mix in a 1/4 cup of milk, a 1/4 cup of bread crumbs, a diced medium onion, salt, pepper, and oregano.  I let that sit for about 10 minutes then mix in 1 lb of hamburger.  I bake it for about 45 minutes in a loaf pan.  DH is a fan and he's not really a meatloaf fan ... I think using the crumbs and milk rather than a piece of torn bread and water helps it stay moist.




This is the one I make with the addition of a handful of grated romano cheese.  I bake mine free form and top it with bacon or ketchup and brown sugar.  I am not a big fan of hot meatloaf, I make it mainly as a sandwich loaf.  Slice it very thin and use thousand island dressing on sour rye bread!


----------



## Merlot

A lot of compliments from this one, I won't make it any other way:   

2 lbs ground chuck
1 1/4 cup bread crumbs (I use different types, whatever is on hand)
1 chopped onion
1 egg
1 1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 cans tomato sauce
1/2 cup water
3 Tb vinegar
3 Tb brown sugar
2 Tb worcestershire
2 Tb mustard

Mix beef, crumbs, onions, beaten egg, S&P, and 1/2 can tomato sauce. make loaf. Mix the rest of the ingredients and pour over. Bake covered at 350, about 1 hour 15 minutes.


----------



## slett

Meatloaf is such a great meal because it's so diverse.  I always start with 1 lb of ground beef, 1 egg, 1/2 cup of milk, some minced onion, minced garlic, a bit of Worcestershire, salt & pepper, and a pinch of dry mustard.
Then it's breadcrumbs.  The filler.
Just add a box of home style or poultry stuffing but only use half of the seasoning pouch & top with ketchup.
Or 1 cup of breadcrumbs and some parsley and a onion soup packet & top with  BBQ sauce.
Or grind up some tortilla chips instead of breadcrumbs & add a packet of taco or fajita seasoning & top with chili sauce and perhaps some pineapple slices.

There are all sorts of awesome things you can do with meatloaf.  Cut your beef in half with chicken or turkey for lower fat if you like.  
Meatloaf.  Is there anything it can't do?


----------



## Timothy

slett said:


> Meatloaf is such a great meal because it's so diverse. I always start with 1 lb of ground beef, 1 egg, 1/2 cup of milk, some minced onion, minced garlic, a bit of Worcestershire, salt & pepper, and a pinch of dry mustard.
> Then it's breadcrumbs. The filler.
> Just add a box of home style or poultry stuffing but only use half of the seasoning pouch & top with ketchup.
> Or 1 cup of breadcrumbs and some parsley and a onion soup packet & top with BBQ sauce.
> Or grind up some tortilla chips instead of breadcrumbs & add a packet of taco or fajita seasoning & top with chili sauce and perhaps some pineapple slices.
> 
> There are all sorts of awesome things you can do with meatloaf. Cut your beef in half with chicken or turkey for lower fat if you like.
> Meatloaf. Is there anything it can't do?


 
I'm serious! You can even make it into other entrees, meatballs, spaghetti sauce, itself a stuffing for another dish like stuffed chicken breasts. stuffed green peppers..etc.

Meatloaf is a dish known everywhere on the planet in one form or another.

What kind of person could be a puppy-kickin meatloaf hater? 

The voices have told me that there is Meatloaf on the Mother-ship! I always listen to the voices...one of them sounds like Dinky.


----------



## slett

Timothy said:
			
		

> I'm serious! You can even make it into other entrees, meatballs, spaghetti sauce, itself a stuffing for another dish like stuffed chicken breasts. stuffed green peppers..etc.
> 
> Meatloaf is a dish known everywhere on the planet in one form or another.
> 
> What kind of person could be a puppy-kickin meatloaf hater?
> 
> The voices have told me that there is Meatloaf on the Mother-ship! I always listen to the voices...one of them sounds like Dinky.



Don't get me started on how awesome leftover meatloaf is!  I usually make 2 so I can have sandwiches.  Hot or cold.  It's just beautiful.


----------



## taxlady

I don't know if you get Wheatbix in the US, but crushed Wheatbix make an awesome substitute for bread crumbs, in meatloaf.


----------



## derailedbus

Made one tonight with ground beef, eggs, oatmeal, onions, celery, jalapenos, minced garlic, and a garlic-herb spice mix (that had orange-peel in it), slathered it with BBQ sauce for the last 20 minutes, and it  turned out fantastic! Forgot to add some Worchestshire (I give up on the spelling) sauce, but it was still highly edible.  With all the ideas and inspiration I've been getting here, I'm doing a small meatloaf at a time with various combinations of spices and additions.  Only one experiment was repulsive so far.


----------



## Zhizara

Fillers are a key way to make meatloaf delicious and different.

I save bread heels, cornbread, pizza crusts, even leftover rice, or leftover fried rice (really good).

Stuffing mixes work well.  The off brands are already mixed with seasoning  (no packet).  Seasoned croutons work too.


----------



## Timothy

slett said:


> Don't get me started on how awesome leftover meatloaf is! I usually make 2 so I can have sandwiches. Hot or cold. It's just beautiful.


Meatloaf topped with eggs is great too, but it's perfect for sandwiches, with Onion and Tomatoes and bread and butter pickles.


----------



## msmofet

msmofet said:


> 3/lb ground beef - room temp
> 1 green bell pepper - chopped fine
> 1 red bell pepper - chopped fine
> 1 small onion - chopped fine
> 2 raw eggs
> 1 TBSP Tabasco brand Hot Ketchup
> 1 TBSP Tabasco brand Hot Mustard
> 1 TBSP Heinz brand Ketchup
> 1 TBSP Gulden's brand Spicy brown Mustard
> 1 envelope Lipton's dry onion soup mix (regular or beefy)
> Fresh ground sea salt and peppercorns


 I forgot to add that I use uncooked rolled oats (no bread crumbs) just enough to hold it together.


----------

